# Someone ID my frogs for me??



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I purchased these as leucistic African Dwarf Frogs but after some reading I see that no such thing exists. According to what I've read I think these are African Clawed frogs. 
They are illegal to own in California, which is where I live. I wonder how the LFS were able to come by them since they are contraband here??


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't know about the species, can sometimes be really hard to ID. To me, the head doesn't look quite right for a clawed frog, but I'm no amphibian expert.
Welcome back though, we have missed you on the forum!

There are two species that are similar, the clawed and dwarf. The "leukistic"is a generic term referring to the lack of pigment in their skin.They could be exactly what was advertised.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Are there only one kind of African Clawed Frog, because I don't remember them being so chubby around only the tummy, and relatively thin elsewhere. I thought they usually had pretty chunky legs too, but maybe that's a different species. 

They definitely don't look like my dwarf frog though. 

Perhaps the person who sold them to the fish store didn't know any better. When they're small, if you don't know the differences between the two, they look fairly similar.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

I agree that they don't look like ADF. But I don't think they are african clawed frogs either, with the african claw frog they do not have the webbing between the fingers on the front legs. :dunno:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's what Wikipedia states:

African Clawed frogs are often found in albino varieties. No such morphology exists for the African Dwarf Frog.
African Dwarf Frogs have eyes positioned on the side of their head, while African Clawed Frogs have eyes on the top of their heads

Based on that info I have the ACF, since my guys are albino. What I can't determine is: does the ACF exist in an albino dwarf version? I hope my two little frogs are of a "dwarf" version. The plan was to keep them in the 6gl but if they are both going to grow to 5" each that'll mean a larger tank. Since they are the Clawed version they can't be added to any of my existing tanks as they will consume my dwarf cichilds! 
Already I'm amazed at the voracious appetites of these little quarter sized specimens. :shock:


----------



## Limeylemon (May 6, 2011)

They dont look like clawed frogs. Clawed frogs have no webs between their fingers on the hands, and have black points on the end of their toes which are claws. There stomachs are also too rounded. I would keep searching to id them as they don't seem like dwarf frogs either!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Limeylemon said:


> I would keep searching to id them as they don't seem like dwarf frogs either!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agree, not dwarfs since they have doubled in size in less than two months! Yesterday after I did a water change on their tank I saw something gooey and wispy floating in the tank. I was looking at it trying to figure out "what the heck is THAT thing???" when the water current hit it just so, and I could make out the distinct shape of a frog, little webbed hands included. I had no idea frogs molted their skin. It's like the frog was wearing a flimsy unitard and he decided to take it off. So weird!


----------



## Limeylemon (May 6, 2011)

Yeah clawed frogs shed weekly, but they eat it! I've only ever whitnessed it twice in the year I've had them as they do it so fast... Rip it off and nom!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Limeylemon said:


> Yeah clawed frogs shed weekly, but they eat it! I've only ever whitnessed it twice in the year I've had them as they do it so fast... Rip it off and nom!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe mine didn't eat theirs because they are overfed?? I would never overfeed my fish but I do these frogs because they are so darn cute in the way in which they eat. They are so darn comical.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

little pickers wear bigger knickers.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> little pickers wear bigger knickers.


Lainey, you crack me up! :lol:
You're an amphib gal, what species do you think my frogs are??


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

most in the trade i think are be the clawed frog,and
albinos are popular.
keep them away from smaller fish,as they will eat them.
i'm not really clued up on those frogs,as i don't like them when they get big,
i prefer the normal colour,sorry.:-D 
some are hard to feed,as i think the eye sight isn't too good.
the males are usually smaller than the females,and she will have umm different bits to the male lol
can't remember what it's called.,not sure if the males call when they get older or not either.


----------



## punky1991 (Mar 11, 2014)

These are definitely not African clawed frogs I know this is old but i can't help it i have 2 albino African clawed frogs and these for sure are not.


----------



## punky1991 (Mar 11, 2014)

I know this is old but can't help it these for sure are not African clawed frogs.


----------



## punky1991 (Mar 11, 2014)

it really bothers me that this person was told these were african clawed frogs when there not.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There's only so much people can do when it comes to ID'ing. This is a very old thread and half these people aren't even on the forum any more so I don't think it's really any concern any more.

Try not to dig up old threads please ^_^


----------

